# Driveway Breeding.....ugh



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 1, 2014)

So we took one of our does to be bred today. Things went south quickly. First of all, she was so stressed from the transport that she was actually panting. I've never seen a goat pant before.

The buck was interested, played nice, whispered in her ear, peed all over his face.....  She was having none of it. We confined them to a small pen in the barn, and all she did was try to kill him. Boy, when a girl says no.....she means no.

This poor buck may never go near another doe again.

SO here is what I'm thinking. This buck fathered two of my does, so I can't just bring him to our house and turn him loose. The only other stud service will not let us borrow the buck we have to bring the does to him. Uh tried it, got the T-shirt, no thanks.

What if I bought a buck, bred all four does, let him stay til they delivered, and then sold him? Has anyone tried this before and had success?

We just don't have a way to keep him separated so that he could stay all year. We have only one building and no way to split them up.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 1, 2014)

A few sheep people in our area buy a ram...after breeding season they sell him...usually for a profit...then buy a young one again the next year trying to avoid a ram being aggressive with them.  Only problem I see with that is that they get them from sale barns and you never know their whole health history and what you may be bringing onto your farm?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wont go to a sales barn, so no problem there. I'm just frustrated that this seems to be so difficult. This is why we haven't had babies in two years.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sale barns are tricky, "Like a boxa chocolates". You never know what you are going to get. If you buy from a sales barn DEFINITELY quarantine, vaccinate, deworm, foot bathe (50/ 50 bleach & water solution, LA 200 injection as prophylaxis treatment. If a person is not set up to do all this, I personally wouldn't buy from a sale barn. This might seem a little overboard but an ounce of prevention is worth a lb. of cure. There are some diseases out there that once a goat contracts it has forever and some diseases are zoonotic which means that the disease can cross from animal to humans and vice versa.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 10, 2014)

You can look into Ciders or Lutysle which can induce estrus.  Or you could go with the buy and buck and sell him too.  I know people that do that and it works for them.  May not be cost effective for only 4 does though.


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 10, 2014)

For the last three years, that's what I've been doing. I usually buy a young buck in the spring/summer and raise him up, give him all the time he needs to get my does bred by the fall and usually sell him either in the late fall or during the winter. I've mostly broken even, but since I really don't need to feed him much depending on when I sell, I definitely prefer doing it this way. We're planning to buy a permanent buck next year now that we finally will have the buildings and fencing for it


----------



## Michelle2569 (Jul 1, 2014)

I plan on doing these wit the male I have knw since I paid for stud service last year n both 2 breed females too last year


----------

